# Tony Rice - Freeborn Man - Bluegrass



## GoodFriend (Jun 8, 2008)

nice little gem i just ran across!

YouTube - Tony Rice - Freeborn Man - Bluegrass


----------



## Marktwang (Dec 10, 2008)

bela looks super young in that vid, as does jerry douglas


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 10, 2008)

... finally a reply!!!


----------

